# iPod scuff mark removal?



## solidgood (Apr 5, 2004)

any tips for getting scuff marks off the screen of the iPod? Scrubbed with iKlear for awhile but they remain.

it's not a scratch that I can feel with my fingernail, just a scuff from putting it in my pocket with the earbuds and then running for the bus.

Has anyone ever tried a CD scratch removal kit on their iPod?

thanks,
Matt


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

i've heard ice cream works pretty well.

myself? i've just resovled to carry a "battle weary" iPod. trying to baby the thing forever to avoid scratches is futile.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

during the thanksgiving weekend i had the brasso (silver cleaner) out for the silverware and tried that to remove my minor scratches on the back of the iPod, but that didnt work at all.

it did make it shinier though


----------



## solidgood (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks for the link to Ice Cream. I'll have to decide if I'm ready to just deal with the scuffs rather than spend $.

A guy a London Drugs suggested using WD40. Anyone ever try that or any other home remedies?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

WD40 is more like a lubricant than a cleaner. I don't think it would do much except slide around on the surface.


----------



## blueangel2323 (Nov 20, 2004)

iCleaner works better than Ice Creme. 20 bucks at Computer Systems Centre downtown.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

i use novus plastic polish
check your local hardware store
should be cheaper than the specialty ipod cleaners


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

you can use any plastic polish or rubbing compound. Just don't choose a coarse one. The best one is Novus Plastic Polish. Another good one is Mothers California Gold "cleaner".

I have a full clear gloss laminate over the face of my ipod and now I dont worry anyore about scuffs. I just put the first prototype through the plotter on thursday and tried it out that evening. Worked great. Im considering putting the "iScreen" into production soon. Probably in packs of 5.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

jonmon - By local hardware store, do you mean Home Depot, Home Hardware, et al? Or more speciality hardware store?


----------



## BIGBERTHA (Sep 2, 2004)

You may want to give this stuff a try:
http://podshop.com/idrops.html


----------



## atFault (Jul 29, 2004)

This is what I posted on Spymac a long time ago...It pretty much still stands.

DO NOT use a drill and polishing bit on you iPod. Way too extreme for final polishing of plastic. Hand polishing is the way to do it. There are special sand papers for polishing plastic, right up to 6000 grit, and special polishing compounds for plastics too.

If your iPod is deeply scratched, and it is a concern, then sanding it out is the only way to do it. Start with 400 wet and work your way to 600 and then 1000. Wet sanding is the way to go for plastic to keep the paper from clogging and keep the sand paper from gouging. Wet is not the way to go since it is a digital device. Best thing to do would be to take it apart to do this properly. Otherwise, just be really careful.

For final polishing toothpaste will work, but doesn't leave the best finish. I've always used regular crest. Almost all of my final polishing is done with Brasso. If the surface has been sanded properly then all you need to do an amazing job is Brasso. Yes, you can get the special plastic polishing pastes, but it probably isn't worth your money.

To use Brasso you do need a nice soft cotton cloth. Be SURE there is no grit on it when you polish or you will just be putting scratches back in.

The key with most polishing is speed, you need to JUST heat the surface to flow the material. That is why on plastic you shouldn't use powertools unless you have lots of experience using them. Plastic does not dissipate heat the same as metals and will melt the surface of the iPod. Trust me on that one.

Most of all, take your time and have patience. You can make the plastic on your iPod look like new again.

I have made many models using CNCd clear acrylic that needed many hours of polishing. In the end you can have a part that looks just like it was moulded.

Added Notes: If you are going to get plastic polish get the Novus System. Brasso is designed for certain metals, but not Silver, Silvo is for silver. I would never buy the 'special' Mac or iPod cremes, they are just rebranded plastic polish and no single creme can remove scratches and polish your iPod properly. WD-40 will hide scratches by filling in the scratch with fluid temporarily, but it is not a polishing fluid.

If you do go out to buy polishing supplies you need no know that your iPod's face is polycarbonate and the back is stainless steel.

good luck with it.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

> jonmon - By local hardware store, do you mean Home Depot, Home Hardware, et al? Or more speciality hardware store?


Home Depot, but even then not all of them have it.


----------

